# Gourami question



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

I heard that Gouramis are very dirty fish and I have two of them in a new tank. Is that a bad Idea.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nah I think you'll be ok... what kind did you get?


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Red Dwarf. I had one from my first little tank and I liked it a lot , so when I got the new tank I just transferred that one over and then bought a new one later on.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Hopefully you got a Male/Female pair....the males will fight all the time if you did, or you can provide some peace for them by providing and out of site line for them. The they will only battle when they see each other. That is the only problem I can think of.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

djrichie said:


> Hopefully you got a Male/Female pair....the males will fight all the time


I am curious about this as I have heard they are much like having 2 male Bettas in a tank together. However I see 10 of them in a tank sometimes at pet stores and no signs of aggression at all. Are there certain types that get along and certain types that you can't mix or have more than 1 of?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

by the way, the females are silvery and smaller than the male.... i doubt you have a pair as the females are hard to find


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

One of them does seem to pick on the other a lot.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

TheCheeseWizz said:


> Red Dwarf. I had one from my first little tank and I liked it a lot , so when I got the new tank I just transferred that one over and then bought a new one later on.


Those are the best in my opinion. There are several types of red. Is this the kind that have the pheasant colored body.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

They are just strait orange and are very cool looking.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

TheCheeseWizz said:


> They are just strait orange and are very cool looking.


Like the first pic?

I was asking like the second one...


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep the first one is the one. When the top and bottom fins are flattened they are this very florescent blue color.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

My grandpa had the second one along with the blue dwarfs. They are great fish. He never had much luck with them. I am doin better. I have opaline gouramis. I want to try dwarfs soon myself.


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Well my tank is going through a major ammonia spike and they are still fine, so I like then a lot.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good. Good luck with them.


----------

